# Newbie from Malaysia



## allenphoon (Dec 11, 2010)

hello everybody, i am new here, and so do Mantis, i never raise any Mantis except plant=carnivorous plant

Hope you guys can give me more info where i can have my first mantis, thanks!!


----------



## manzano167 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi

Arnt you from Flytrapcare? I think i saw your name in the chat a few times


----------



## allenphoon (Dec 11, 2010)

John3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Arnt you from Flytrapcare? I think i saw your name in the chat a few times


yes, i am a member from there, nice to meet you and thanks for notice my name


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello and welcome to our forum, u will find good info here to help you


----------



## allenphoon (Dec 12, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello and welcome to our forum, u will find good info here to help you


Thanks for the warm welcome, mantis are cute, i usually found one white baby mantis playing around at my cp garden, and it will climb on my hands whenever i see it, i hope to keep it, but i do not know the right way, what should i do so that i can promote mantis population in my garden? thank you


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 12, 2010)

Probably since you have them there is to let them be for now and watch for more. They are probably laying ooths or else you would not see them. Also you can get some species that are native to your area and let them loose in the garden too. If you are just wanting to keep the little guy that climbs on your hand, u just have to make sure u feed it every day.


----------



## allenphoon (Dec 12, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Probably since you have them there is to let them be for now and watch for more. They are probably laying ooths or else you would not see them. Also you can get some species that are native to your area and let them loose in the garden too. If you are just wanting to keep the little guy that climbs on your hand, u just have to make sure u feed it every day.


I did not feed it, but it only climb my hands when i am getting rid of some bug(meal bug), i think it was after it, today i did not see it, hope it is safe..Will it be possible for me to prepare an immobile food supply so that they will visit my garden more frequently? if so, what is your suggestion?


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 12, 2010)

i found out that kaffir lime plants( limau purut or something like that) attracts all kinds of insects, including mantis.

Welcome to the forum! I'm from singapore


----------



## allenphoon (Dec 12, 2010)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> i found out that kaffir lime plants( limau purut or something like that) attracts all kinds of insects, including mantis.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I'm from singapore


wow...really? thats cool man, i have one plant just in front of my door, but i only spot caterpilar around it... i live mantis, there are cool with both of their blade


----------

